# Ed Schultz this morning



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Hey Chris, nice job on Ed Schultz this morning! I couldn't agree more. Hopefully next time they'll give you 3 hours instead of an hour and a half.


----------



## Ren48 (Sep 2, 2003)

I wish I would've heard about this site sooner.Chris did an outstanding job, even though he was being pushed as a Minnesota-hater I think he handled that BS well. I liked how he put the analogy, and I will add to to my list of educating the local businesses. Some short term dollars will kill the hunting in the long run, and will hurt the local businesses that rely on hunting even more.

Great place to get involved, keep it up!


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Nice job this morning guys.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Does anyone have a recording or transcript? Wish I would have known about it. I usually listen to WDAY instead of Fast Eddie.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:beer: Nice job today!! If they want to cry, they can cry to Sodak, talk about getting shoved out! We need more people like yourselves to get the message out that we will not lay down and give up our heritage to the almighty $$ or lack thereof. We could all move 400 miles in any direction and most likely at least double our income in damn near any field, but many of us choose this lifestyle solely for this cherished heritage. Hang to it, fight for it, don't let it slip away!!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

I was able to catch Ed's show today and the segment was interesting. I thought Chris did an excellent job stating his points and responding to questions from both Ed and the callers. Unfortunately the guy that was with Chris sounded like an *** most of the time. He was very argumentative and condescending.

Chris, Please let us know the next time that you are scheduled to be on. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

yep GREAT JOb this morning! and got some nice plugs in for the site as well. I thought you guys handled yourselves very well!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks Guys. There was so much I wanted to say, but there's always commercials. 

I thought we were going to go on to talk about the hunting opener, I didn't know it was going to be political until I got there so I was a little unorganized.

I'll talk to Ed about getting on again, it was enjoyable.


----------



## minnesotan (Sep 3, 2003)

A reply to 4CurlRedleg...
I'm from southern Minnesota, my wife is from Jamestown. We currently live in Southern Minnesota and enjoy our quality of life AND HERITAGE. I am in favor of the new legislation, the residents should have more freedom to hunt ND than the nr's. Minnesota has got to pay attention to their own problems (number 1 = loss of habitat).

I've lived in ND, married a Nodaker, and spend a great deal of time there. News for 4Curls... it's not much different here in MN... a few more jobs and people, a lot of duck hunters and a lot of non-resident sportsman.

4CurlRedleg... oh the wonderful life you lead... May you continue to enjoy life in ND. 
One more fact... before I leave... hunting WILL (no doubt) become a rich man's activity. THERE IS NO DEBATE ON THE RICH MAN FACT... ENJOY WHILE YOU CAN.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

minnesotan said:


> 4CurlRedleg... oh the wonderful life you lead... May you continue to enjoy life in ND...... THERE IS NO DEBATE ON THE RICH MAN FACT... ENJOY WHILE YOU CAN.


Wow, I think we've got ourselves the new forum a$$hole! :laugh: :thumb: Keep it up buddy! :drunk:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:crybaby:Minnesotan.
Just stay in Minnesota and grab the few scraps that you have left, shootin **** ducks and pen raised ditch carp! Your glory days in the hunting field have passed you by.
There is a reason why all the n/r want to come here, they ****** away their oppurtunity to keep the heritage that was handed them. Now they have only penis envy!
As long as we have a clear voice and get the message out(vote) we will get our point across and keep what was handed to us!
It may very well become a rich mans sport, position is everything.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey Chris:

Could you please do me and others a favor and provide a quick summary of the show.

Thanks!

-Ryan


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes,Chris...I would like to see that also


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Basically it was about Nodak Outdoors and what it's got going on for hunting in ND.

We talked about the etree, the legislative rating, and of course they threw in the whole ND vs. MN thing to make it interesting. I'm not a big fan of that debate (MN vs. ND), as I don't think it's productive and will do any good for either states....but when a caller came in attacking my stance I had to defend.

It's kind of hard to give a conclusion, the hour ran by so fast..........


----------



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

Good job on Eddie the other morning. :beer:


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

4CurlRedleg said:


> :crybaby:Minnesotan.
> Just stay in Minnesota and grab the few scraps that you have left, shootin sh*t ducks and pen raised ditch carp! Your glory days in the hunting field have passed you by.
> There is a reason why all the n/r want to come here, they ****** away their oppurtunity to keep the heritage that was handed them. Now they have only penis envy!


4 curl -I love your broad sweeping generalization twords Minnesotans....good work bud.... :eyeroll:

Heres penis envey for ya....SU*K IT! I hunt NoDak, and love it like nothing else. But hunting here in MN you arnt handed birds, you have to be dedicated enough to work for them. I am greatful for the resouces we have here and utilize them, I am a goose hunter and that is what we MN's do best, look at the total harvest every year. So I guess I am sorry for not living in the almighty mecca of NoDak, it's my fault :eyeroll:

But I do agree with you on the rich mans thing, as it is fastly becoming that.

Chris im sorry to soil up you congratulatory post, but this really got me going. And props to you Chris...glad to see you fighting for your rights and the rights of you NoDakers.


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## sniperboy (Sep 2, 2003)

This is a quick message for 4CurlRedleg...Ya know, you are an antihunter's best friend right now!! We Hunters need to ban together and work together...not act like 6 year olds call eachother names!! Please give that some thought!!


----------



## minnesotan (Sep 3, 2003)

Sorry to all for fueling the fire. I basically live for fishing and hunting. It is a family tradition that I would love to be able to teach and enjoy with my son and daughter. Minnesota wildlife, primarily due to population growth and greed, has paid a price. Examples are obvious and include: draining of wetlands, development of lakeshore property, hunting lands and the list goes on (but does not include stocking of pen raised ditch carp  ). I will support anyone that is fighting to protect their resources and preserve hunting\fishing. My perception while visiting ND is that MN sportsman have been stereotyped as envious, sloppy sportsman... just not true.

Note on the Rich Man comment: I still believe it is going in that direction and wish someone would prove me wrong. 4curls you are probably right about positioning. Did you mean: buy land or live in the right state?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Sniperboy,
I have yet to fling any nouns in my messages. Am I to believe you are a guide, if I am wrong here let me know.

I learned along time ago to look after my own backyard then worry about others. If we keep having our hunting priveleges, here in ND, chipped away there will be no reason to ban together. Learn to read and absorb what you read, I have read many messages on this sight from surrounding states, MN,Ia,Wis, and the list goes on, about how they have no place to hunt. The young people obviously do not know how to vote in these states.

If you are a guide, you are the biggest ally to the anti crowd there is.
They know that resident hunters will always oppose g/o for there hunting lands. That division is what will bring the quickest end to our hunting heritage PERIOD. Land leasing, money grubbing g/o will be the fall of resident hunting in this state, not the good ole boys in your home town trying to scratch out a living and saving a few $$ to buy a box of shells.

As for Minnesotan, well said, you are one of the few Mn's that get it. I do not totally oppose n/r coming to my state, but like in drinkin' moderation must be the rule. My first post was to show my appreciation to these young gentleman who had the balls to stand up to the grilling.

Again probst!! I know they wanted to be politically correct but they brought it out of you. It is hard to hide your true colors when backed into a corner!


----------



## crete (Oct 6, 2002)

As a non res hunter from minnesota i will definitely still be hunting in North Dakota. Duck hunting is fabulous there! I hope all hunters can band together to keep the resource in great shape so we all can enjoy the sport.


----------

